# Jeremiah



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's Jeremiah!!


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

And his cage...............


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

He's very cute.

I like the idea of the cage, but how are you keeping it warm? It your house always at a stable temperature? The cage needs to be at 73-78° F (23-25° C) constantly. If this temperature changes, the hedgie will think winters coming and attempt hibernation, which is deadly.

How are you lighting your cage? Hedgies need 12-14 hours of sunlight a day, the same time every day. For example, the light goes on at 8 AM and off at 8 PM. They are nocturnal, so they sleep during the day while the light is on, and come out when it's dark.

Wood harbors mites. You have wood shavings (hopefully aspen...) and a wooden log. Most people here use fleece liners. They are easy to take care of, less expensive because they are reusable and come in lots of different patterns. It's also more comfortable. Shavings aren't that comfy, and they can get stuck in a boys private parts.

What are the plants made out of? Silk plants are best, some fake plants are toxic.

How is the ventilation? It doesn't look like it'd be that good, as it appears like there is only one vent. How high up is the vent? Hedgies can climb, and if he caught his foot in the mesh or wire that's in the vent his foot or leg could get injured or even ripped off...

Where is you're wheel? Hedgies NEED to have a wheel that is solid and at least 12".


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

he is adorable!!!! good advice given above about the wheel and liners! the liners work wonders.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's adorable!!!!
And I like the look of the plants in his cage.


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

CanadienHedgie said:


> He's very cute.
> 
> I like the idea of the cage, but how are you keeping it warm? It your house always at a stable temperature? The cage needs to be at 73-78° F (23-25° C) constantly. If this temperature changes, the hedgie will think winters coming and attempt hibernation, which is deadly.Our home is always at least 74 degrees and at the most 80 degrees (closer to 80 where the cage is located). I do have a heat lamp just in case it gets cooler.
> 
> ...


I haven't bought the wheel yet. But don't worry, i will!

I appreciat that you care about hedgies, but I have to say that you came off as almost attacking me and questioning my ability to care for my hedgie and assuming that i have no common sense. I do know how to care for animals, and would never harm them through cruelty or lack of information. (If i had followed my original emotion, I would have been banned because of my reply. Thanks so much for the warm welcome!)


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

I appreciat that you care about hedgies, but I have to say that you came off as almost attacking me and questioning my ability to care for my hedgie and assuming that i have no common sense. I do know how to care for animals, and would never harm them through cruelty or lack of information. (If i had followed my original emotion, I would have been banned because of my reply. Thanks so much for the warm welcome!)[/quote]

I am sorry that you felt attacked!! You have a VERRY cute hedgie and I hope that you dont leave because of your welcome. So i want to say Hi and welcome


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  Jeremiah is stunning!


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

Welcome to HHC! What a cute hedgie you have there! I can't wait to hear more about him, and of course hopefully see some more pics.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to HHC ^_^

Sorry you felt attacked. I understand what you meant by that, but I'm sure CanadienHedgie had your hedgehog in mind so please try not to feel to angry.

Your cage looks great ^_^ I hope to see more pictures of Jeremiah!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Little Jeremiah is just adorable! I want to kiss his nose!


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

CinderSmoke said:


> I appreciat that you care about hedgies, but I have to say that you came off as almost attacking me and questioning my ability to care for my hedgie and assuming that i have no common sense. I do know how to care for animals, and would never harm them through cruelty or lack of information. (If i had followed my original emotion, I would have been banned because of my reply. Thanks so much for the warm welcome!)


I know the feeling, a lot of people here are very... _passionate_, but I'm sure CanadienHedgie didn't mean to make you feel attacked.

For the wheel, if you haven't already decided on one, I'd recommend LarryT's Carolina Storm Wheel (CSW) or Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel (CSBW), as I'm sure everyone else here would too!



shetland said:


> Little Jeremiah is just adorable! I want to kiss his nose!


^THIS.  More pictures please? ^_^ Welcome to the forum


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i cant agree more that the CSBW from Larry is AWESOME.. i have it and cant see myself using anything else.. the store bought wheels just do not compare in quality.. and my hedgie loves it.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww, little Jeremiah is so cute!!! I definitely agree, more pictures!!!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Aww, I just wanna boop that little nose, he is too cute!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

CinderSmoke said:


> I haven't bought the wheel yet. But don't worry, i will!
> 
> I appreciat that you care about hedgies, but I have to say that you came off as almost attacking me and questioning my ability to care for my hedgie and assuming that i have no common sense. I do know how to care for animals, and would never harm them through cruelty or lack of information. (If i had followed my original emotion, I would have been banned because of my reply. Thanks so much for the warm welcome!)


I think CanadienHedgie was really just trying to be helpful. Hedgehogs are complicated little creatures and I am very glad that I found this forum before I got my hedgehog. There really are SO many things that you wouldn't even think of to provide for a hedgehog through common sense. I'm a very sensible person, but it never crossed my mind that hedgehogs can't eat grapes, or that they need 12-14 hours of light. I had no clue that they could attempt hibernation in temperatures under 70 degrees. Without this website, I would have my hedgehog in an aquarium with no heat source! (Probably not, but you know what I mean.  ) This website is extremely helpful & informative and I hope you don't leave because you felt like you were being attacked. The people at HHC really do have hedgehog's best interest in mind when they point things out that you may or may not be doing wrong.


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

[quote="hanhan27I think CanadienHedgie was really just trying to be helpful. Hedgehogs are complicated little creatures and I am very glad that I found this forum before I got my hedgehog. There really are SO many things that you wouldn't even think of to provide for a hedgehog through common sense. I'm a very sensible person, but it never crossed my mind that hedgehogs can't eat grapes, or that they need 12-14 hours of light. I had no clue that they could attempt hibernation in temperatures under 70 degrees. Without this website, I would have my hedgehog in an aquarium with no heat source! (Probably not, but you know what I mean.  ) This website is extremely helpful & informative and I hope you don't leave because you felt like you were being attacked. The people at HHC really do have hedgehog's best interest in mind when they point things out that you may or may not be doing wrong. [/quote]

Don't worry, I won't leave because i felt like i was being attacked. I am more mature than that, and enjoy the information provided here.
I only wish that people would imagine how they would feel reading their post if it was from someone else and directed at them.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't think I was being rude... If I made you feel "attacked" I'm sorry about that. That's not my intension. I was simply asking questions about your cage and giving information. You didn't say that the wheel wasn't in yet. I could have just asked the questions then given the information later if need be, but I find it easier to do it all at once because 9 times out of 10 the owners don't know this information.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i understand how you would feel attacked because i felt the same way on a BD forum.. i asked a question about UVB bulbs and was quizzed about my entire setup as well as given instructions on how to setup my terrarium... they also assumed i didnt have a job because of the time i posted... it made me feel like they were underminding me or assumed i knew nothing about beardies before coming to them.
i noticed on other posts in that forum that people were not the nicest there and actually didnt have accurate info about a lot of things.. scary!

but as of yet this site has been nothing but helpful and welcoming.. i think canadienhedgie didnt mean to be rude, but i understand exactly why you felt attacked. i think this is a good example of how text can look cold and mean even when it isnt meant to be! i dont know how many times a text on the phone even has come off the wrong way between me and my friends!


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

CanadienHedgie said:


> I don't think I was being rude... If I made you feel "attacked" I'm sorry about that. That's not my intension. I was simply asking questions about your cage and giving information. You didn't say that the wheel wasn't in yet. I could have just asked the questions then given the information later if need be, but I find it easier to do it all at once because 9 times out of 10 the owners don't know this information.


I can't say that i am sorry for feeling attacked, but I am sorry if I upset you with my reply.
To clear things up a little, here is a pic of an identical cage i built for my sister's lizard. You can see the two ventilation "windows" on the ends and the top screens for light, heat and additional ventilation.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

CinderSmoke said:


> CanadienHedgie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I was being rude... If I made you feel "attacked" I'm sorry about that. That's not my intension. I was simply asking questions about your cage and giving information. You didn't say that the wheel wasn't in yet. I could have just asked the questions then given the information later if need be, but I find it easier to do it all at once because 9 times out of 10 the owners don't know this information.
> ...


Very nice  you are very handy!


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you, LarryT.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Often when a question is asked, we tend to over reply so that we cover all basis. We don't know how much or little knowledge the person has. We also don't know if the person is imaginative and catches on quickly, or to be blunt, is clueless. I don't mean clueless in a bad way but some people are mechanically inclined/build it type people, and others aren't. 

So, we don't know the skill levels or knowledge level of the people we are replying to so we give way more information than the poster maybe wanted or needed. As often happens, when extra info isn't given, that is usually the next question asked and after a while of asking one question at a time, the thread starts to get confusing. 

It's so much easier to over explain things and for all the people that don't know who read that post, they will learn something.


----------

